# Anyone like León?



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

I never hear anything mentioned about it anywhere. Would it be a good place to live for a ****** moving south?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Leon is a very nice City!


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> Leon is a very nice City!


Any idea why you don't hear it mentioned among all the others as an expat destination?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know about that, 
Leon is a large city, many leather goods, nice to visit


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> Leon is a very nice City!


What does it have to recommend it, Gary? The couple of times I have been there, it seemed pleasant but pretty unremarkable. If someone is into leather, shoes or purses, etc, it probably is interesting to visit the leather district. I am not, so I didn't go there but it is supposedly the manufacturing center for leather goods in Mexico. There was a bus tour that was very reasonable, maybe 5 pesos for seniors, that hit a lot of the sites. The catacombs under one of the churches are definitely worth seeing.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> What does it have to recommend it, Gary? The couple of times I have been there, it seemed pleasant but pretty unremarkable. If someone is into leather, shoes or purses, etc, it probably is interesting to visit the leather district. I am not, so I didn't go there but it is supposedly the manufacturing center for leather goods in Mexico. There was a bus tour that was very reasonable, maybe 5 pesos for seniors, that hit a lot of the sites. The catacombs under one of the churches are definitely worth seeing.


Go to Mulza outlet and the one next to it
Great prices and very good quality leather items
Other than that, downtown
I only go there to buy leather goods


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

The city of Leon is a fairly nice city, it is a good sized city and very industrial. Many people find it to be a little uninspiring and/or boring to say the least. The wonderful thing about Mexico is that it has so many options. Many fascinating cities with beautiful historic districts and set in beautiful surroundings. If you like a mid sized city like Leon, for a more beautiful and exciting option, check out Querétaro, which is in the same área as Leon, or the beautiful green refreshing city of Morelia, or the rich historical city of Zacatecas which I think is the best colonial city in all of Mexico after Guanajuato, but it is a tad bit chilly there, though.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

dichosalocura said:


> The city of Leon is a fairly nice city, it is a good sized city and very industrial. Many people find it to be a little uninspiring and/or boring to say the least. .


If you are not into leather and/or soccer(Leon has one of Mexico's best teams), then Leon has little to offer, IMO. Having a population approaching 2 million, it does have all the major stores and major traffic that any Large City would have. If you are looking for a home base that is close to good sites (the cities of Guanajuato, Dolores Hidalgo, Morelia, Queretaro, San Miguel de Allende, etc.), then Leon would be a consideration. 

lane: :juggle:


----------

